# Solved: Lexmark platinum won't print black.



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey I'm working On a lexmark platinum pro905 and it won't print black, Cartridge is brand new and full, and it also prints all other colors.. Any suggestions, Thanks in advance..


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Possibly the black inkway is severely blocked with old, dried-up ink under where the cartridge sits.
Try using the cleaning cycle in the printer driver software several times. If that fails, remove the black cartridge and put a few drops of alcohol-based solvent (eg isopropyl alcohol) into the hole at the bottom of the black cartridge slot. Leave overnight.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

THANKS, I tried the "clean nozzle" option multiple times when i first installed it, I will try the alcohol today, and let you know how it goes, THANKS AGAIN.. Hit you up later on..


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok tried alcohol, another new ink cartridge NO LUCK... any other suggestions? Thx..


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok crazy!! print head was BAD, so got new one.. STILL DIDN'T WORK, Here it wasn't "Activated" by Lexmark, so when I called in they remotely we're in and activated printhead.. Now it works great.. crazy how stuff is done now.. But yeah they activate hardawre VIA remote to insure less bootlegged parts, crazy.. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------

